# Problems with Boiler and Heating



## 96715 (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post on this forum. I am after some help and/or advice. I have a '90 Transit Hi-Roof Diesel Camper which does everything I need. Well it used to, but for some reason the Boiler isn't boiling and the Heater isn't heating any more...

First things first, the Boiler is made by an Italian Company called Jolly. I have no instructions and can't find any on the 'net. The little plate with the serial and model numbers is missing too, so I'm really stuck. All the connections are good, it's got water in it and it gets gas into it. When I turn it on, it ignites the gas for burns for about 5 seconds then turns itself off. It only ignites once, so that bit seems to work ok. Any ideas?

The heater is a Blown Air jobbie, made by Eberspsacher (sp?) I'm told. Again there's no serial or model numbers. It runs off the main deisel tank and used to work fine. I've checked all the connections and they seem fine. When I turn it on, it appears to do nothing at all, other than light up the little light on the dial to say it is turned on. When it did work, it used to turn the fan and then blow air which got warmer after a couple of minutes. Now the fan doesn't turn. I'm not sure how these heaters work so any help would be appreciated. Do they only create heat when the fan is turning?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not what you need in this cold weather; Can't help I'm afraid, but at least this posting will move it to the top of the pile, so somebofy else might help.

good luck


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Heating Problems*

Can't help you with the Jolly - which from the sound of it, isn't !

Eberspacher - we had a simlar problem with one on a Murvi - problem was with the glowpin, which is the ignition point. These get covered in soot - don't know whether they can be cleaned or not, but we had ours replaced at a cost of £80.

The other thing to check is the battery voltage - the Eberspacher doesn't seem to want to work if the battery voltage drops below 11 volts, which in cold weather might be a problem.

Eberspacher's website has a list of agents/stockists - the one in our area was very helpful. (Carlisle).

Hope this helps..

Smick


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Daz
Noone seems to have your Jolly heater ..  
If it's lighting and then going out I would suspect a duff thermocouple or the gas valve. 
Check the connections on both, if they look ok change the thermocouple.. Take it with you as a sample, you might be able to get a replacement from a dealer. Sorry can't help more.. 

Best of Luck


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Atwood 'Jolly' Boiler*

Hi Daz,

The 'Jolly' boiler was made by the Italian 'arm' of the American Attwood company.

They shut down the Italian company a few ( 4 or 5? ) years ago.

I think it unlikely that you will be able to find any parts if you should need any:
I need a new 230 volt immersion heater element for mine ..... all enquiries were met with a 'sharp intakes of breath' . I do however have a manual / installation guide and will look it out tomorrow :

H


----------



## 96715 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like it may be time to sell the camper and buy another one... :roll:


----------

